# 1998 ford escort, engine will not start



## geokim (Sep 5, 2008)

driving down the road, after passing someone, my car lost power and then it would not start after i stopped it. checked fuses and fuel relay switch is still set but still won't start. don't hear the humming noise that normally comes when turning the switch on and fuel injectors priming.


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

check for spark.if you've got spark check the schrader valve for fuel pressure.If no pressure check the bump switch for the pump then check for power to the pump.Sound like the pump.If no spark ck the cam belt.


----------

